# Police report from Canada



## Milanek (Apr 6, 2010)

I am visiting my husband in Florida right now. Waiting for Green Card almost 5 years. I supose to send my all final documents to NVC soon. I am Canadian Citizen and I am not able to get my Police report from Canada. I supose to leave and go to Police station in Ottawa in present.
I have been trying to call Canadian Embassy in Miami for 2 days, leaving messages, sending e-mails, until now nobody bother to call or answer me.
I am just wondering if anybody has some similiar experience and can help me. If I have any other options how to get my police report from Canada.
I was really sure Embassy can help me. 
I appreciate any answer.
Thank you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Milanek said:


> I am visiting my husband in Florida right now. Waiting for Green Card almost 5 years. I supose to send my all final documents to NVC soon. I am Canadian Citizen and I am not able to get my Police report from Canada. I supose to leave and go to Police station in Ottawa in present.
> I have been trying to call Canadian Embassy in Miami for 2 days, leaving messages, sending e-mails, until now nobody bother to call or answer me.
> I am just wondering if anybody has some similiar experience and can help me. If I have any other options how to get my police report from Canada.
> I was really sure Embassy can help me.
> ...


Info here:
How to Obtain a Certified Criminal Record Check


----------

